# First shipment in a long time list inside



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*First shipment in a long time list inside. Ready for sale Saturday July 11, 2020

List of what came in below

DESIGNER CLOWNFISH

Helmet Extreme Picasso 
Purcula 
Premium Picasso 
Ocellaris Clownfish 
Black Ocellaris clownfish 
Orange Skunk 
Mocha Storm 
Gladiator 
Gold Nugget 
Berghia Nudibranch

Caribbean

Royal Gramma 
Salin Fin Blenny 
Ricoridea Green 
Mexican Turo Snail 
Queen Angel Large 
Queen Angel Small 
Rock Beauty 
Black Cap Basslet 
Atlantic Blue Tang Large 
Red figer Gorgonian 
Yellow Finger Gorgonian
Assorted Sea Urchin 
Blue Leg Hermit Crab 
Emerald crab 
Horseshoe Crab 
Caribbean Feather Duster 
Gold Banded Shrimp

Melanurus Wrasse 
Fiji Foxface 
Damsel Blue
Butterfly Diamond
Marine Betta (Male)
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)
Lionfish White Volitan 
Lionfish Black Volitan 
Angel Majestic Adult (S/M/L)
Puffer Dogface 
Fox Face (S)
Fox Face (M)
Angel Majestic (Juv) 
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S)
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Angel Coral Beauty 
Angel Rusty 
Angel Bicolor 
Anthias Blue Eye (Female)
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)
File Leatherjacket
Puffer Narrow Lined 
Eel Snowflakes 
Goby Engineer 
Tang Powder Brown 
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Clown Maroon (S)
Clown Maroon (M)
Trigger Humu Humu 
Trigger Blue Lined (S)
Blenny Starry (Blue Spot)
Tang Yellow Shoulder (Juv)
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) 
Butterfly Yellow Long Nose 
Tang Brown (Scopas) 
Blenny Salarias (Jewelled)
Trigger Clown (T)
Hogfish Diana (Adult)
Wrasse Greenbird
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)
Wrasse Pentail fairy
Wrasse Dragon
Scallops Flame
Feather Duster
Stripe Whelk Snail
White Whelk Snail
Anemone Long Tentacle 
Banded Brittle Starfish
Starfish Blue
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)
Shrimp Banded
Shrimp Marble Pistol
Shrimp Sexy
Crab Sallylightfoot Running
Starfish Choc Chip
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Tang Mustard
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Tang Powder Brown 
Moorish Idol
Grouper Miniatus (S/M)
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) 
Butterfly Copperband (M/L)
Clown Tomato Red /Black 
Wrasse Pentail fairy
Wrasse Temmicks (Male)
Wrasse Temmicks (Fem)
Anthias Tricolor Anthias
Goby Golden Head sleeper
Hogfish Diana (Juv) 
Angel Yellow 
Wrasse Dragon
Dottyback Strawberry
Dottyback Diadema
Goby Tangaroa Antenna
Goby Yellow Watchman
Goby Firefish 
Chromis Blue-Green
Blenny Yellow Tail
Blenny Red Scooter (M/L)
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)
Damsel 3-Stripes
Butterfly Diamond
Angel Bicolor 
Angel Coral Beauty

*


----------

